# Do padeobaptist's practice confirmation?



## tellville (Oct 3, 2007)

I was just curious if padeobaptist's practice confirmation? Do those baptised as infants in your church need to confirm their faith before they are considered full members of the church (like in Roman Catholic churches)?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't say that anything in the Reformed Churches is like that of the Roman Catholic Church. Confirmation is a sacrament in the RCC sacerdotal system and grace is infused as with other sacraments. I wouldn't draw any parallels.

In a Reformed Church, all baptized members are full members but not all full members have the same privileges. My children are citizens of the United States with as much right to claim that citizenship as I but they lack certain privileges that I enjoy: driving, voting, etc.

The one thing that Reformed Churches perform as a child progresses to intellectual maturity is that they do examine children for their comprehension and worthiness before celebrating the Lord's Supper for the first time.

One might call this a "confirmation" of sorts. It's equivalent to what Christ Himself underwent at the age of 12 where the Rabbis would examine young men before making them a "son of the Law".

In those cases, however, it is not saying of the person that they have gone from a period of not being in the Covenant to a period of being within the Covenant but that they do confess the faith of their father and are not found externally unworthy of celebrating a sacrament reserved for discerning and worthy recipients.


----------



## tellville (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Rich for that explanation. I think I will sit on that explanation for a while and brood it over.


----------



## KMK (Oct 3, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> In a Reformed Church, all baptized members are full members but not all full members have the same privileges.



What priviledges are denied to the unprofessing children? (Obviously the Lord's Supper, but what else?)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2007)

I prefer the term immature. I really don't mean to be irksome but I only talk about professing and non-professing believers when we're in Baptism debates and discussions. As I've noted in other threads if a man be united to Christ then he will be matured in that process. The fact is that we hope for the maturity of all in the Church - including the guy that's "on fire" for Jesus.

Some might find it strange but I don't have any less hope for small children in the Church than I do for that "on fire" adult who has a passion for Christ. I hope the same and work to disciple the same to be built up in the faith. Thus, in my line of thinking, there should not be "expectation" that a youngster is a child of wrath and that a crisis is necessary to bring him to repentance.

Honestly, I call my children to repentance _every day_. Every time they are disciplined I pray with them that Jesus would give them faith and that He save them from their sins - but THAT'S MY PRAYER FOR ME! I don't have a different hope for me just because I professed once or profess now. I have hope that God saves those who trust in Him and I hope that I'm the means for my children's salvation just as others were the means for mine.

When I was an Arminian, I believe I understood less of grace, in some aspects, than my 5 year old does now. Yet, I was a "professing" Christian and would have been welcomed into a Baptist Church having been immersed on profession of faith. Yet, I pray I would have been under the care of an Elder who saw my immaturity and need for continued growth therein.

Christianity is a call to discipleship and not a call to profession. Discipleship includes profession but it is so much more than hearing from a man that he confesses Christ.

Thus, with that long answer, some of the privileges denied to the immature are:
1. The Office of Elder
2. The Office of Deacon
3. Voting in Church matters
4. Teaching
5. Missionary work

I'm sure I could come up with some more but that's a good list.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 3, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Christianity is a call to discipleship and not a call to profession. Discipleship includes profession but it is so much more than hearing from a man that he confesses Christ.



Nice point, Rich. I'll borrow that one from you in the future, with proper credit, of course.

[How does one cite the PB in a footnote, anyway?]


----------



## KMK (Oct 3, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Thus, with that long answer, some of the privileges denied to the immature are:
> 1. The Office of Elder
> 2. The Office of Deacon
> 3. Voting in Church matters
> ...



Would these be the same privileges denied to mature, unmarried women?


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 3, 2007)

KMK said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Thus, with that long answer, some of the privileges denied to the immature are:
> ...



Mature, unmarried women who are communing members in good standing can vote and do missionary work. The other privileges are denied to any woman by Scripture.


----------

